# HP Laserjet 1018



## jacolou (21 Juillet 2008)

Comment rendre compatible avec Mac Book  l'imprimante HP laser 1018? j'ai chargé Foomatic, mais sans résultat.
Si quelqu'un a trouvé... merci pour l'aide.
jacolou


----------



## Gidéhef (6 Septembre 2008)

Tout est expliqué là.


----------



## E&J (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un mac et je n'arrive pas à installer mon HP laserJet 1018. J'ai suivi la procédure indiquée plus haut mais comme je ne suis ni un expert en anglais ni un expert en informatique et novice sur mac, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer plus en détails les manipulations à réaliser ?
merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Gidéhef (16 Septembre 2008)

Il te faut installer trois trucs : gostscript correspondant à ta version de système, Foomatic-RIP qui installe un environnement d'impression spécifique, et foo2zjs qui est le pilote. Et ensuite ton imprimante devrait être reconnue.
Dans le paquet Foomatic-Rip il y a une petite séquence d'initialisation de l'imprimante qui doit être lancée une fois, juste après son allumage.


----------



## E&J (18 Septembre 2008)

merci Gidéhef pour ton aide,

Tout est installé mais je n'imprime pas. Le vois le document dans la boite de dialogue avec l'état "impression en cours" mais le document disparait après quelques secondes sans que rien ne sorte de l'imprimante.
Pourrais tu s'il te plait prendre quelques instants pour m'expliquer ce que j'ai mal fait ou pas fait du tout ? Si j'ai des lignes de commande à taper; peux tu me dire où je dois les taper, je n'ai mon mac que depuis le début de la semaine alors je suis un peu perdu pour l'instant.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gidéhef (18 Septembre 2008)

Définie ton imprimante dans les Préférences système > Imprimantes et fax en lui définissant le pilote "HP LaserJet 1018 Foomatic/Foo2zjs.
Installe dans le fichier "Applications" le petit programme "load_LaserJet_firmware_v4" qui se trouve dans le paquet Foomatic-Rip. Tu peux mettre son icone dans le Dock ou dans la barre d'outils des fenêtres du finder pour en avoir l'accès facile.
Chaque fois que tu allume ton imprimante, tu lances ce petit programme pour l'initialiser. Elle fait un petit ronflement pendant une ou deux secondes et elle se met à ta disposition.
Tu peux alors lancer une impression.
Si tu n'entends pas le petit ronflement, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose dans la file d'attente et qu'elle est en pause. Il faut alors la purger d'abord.


----------



## E&J (19 Septembre 2008)

merci de prendre du temps pour me répondre. L'imprimante est bien paramétrée. J'ai copié le petit programme "load_LaserJet_firmware_v4" qui se trouve dans le paquet Foo2zjs, et non dans Foomatic-Rip, dans l'emplacement "Applications" et je l'ai lancé. Une fenêtre est apparue, (terminal 80x24 :
Last login: Fri Sep 19 21:26:33 on ttys000
iMac-de-Elise-Jo-l-BOURGES-CAVAILLES:~ joelbourges-cavailles$ /Applications/load_LaserJet_firmware_v4.command ; exit;

Printer Canon_MP610_series:
Not a qualifying HP LaserJet printer.

Printer HP_LaserJet_1018:
No printer queue found for HP LaserJet 1000.
No printer queue found for HP LaserJet 1005.
Cannot locate firmware file.
No printer queue found for HP LaserJet 1020.
logout

[Opération terminée]
)
Et comme hier, je vois le document dans la file d'attente puis il disparait sans que rien ne sorte de l'imprimante. Elle n'est pas en pause.
Sais-tu me dire là où je me suis planté ?


----------



## Gidéhef (19 Septembre 2008)

Il faut que tu ais installé sur ton ordinateur : Gostscript conforme à ton système et le pilote Foo2zjs.
Il faut que tu ais ouvert une file d'attente pour ton imprimante avec ce pilote.

Si ton imprimante est reliée au Mac par l'intermédiaire d'une borne Airport Express et que tu utilises Léopard, l'impression ne marche plus depuis 10.5.2 (avec Tiger, ça imprime correctement.)

Si ton imprimante est reliée au Mac par USB, tu as ce que tu décris si tu essaye d'imprimer avant que le programme "load_LaserJet_firmware_v4" ait fini son travail.

Ce programme cherche toutes les files d'attentes de ta session et lance sur chacune une petite procédure pour chacun des 4 types d'imprimantes que tu voies dans la liste que tu as recopiée. Normalement, ton imprimante devrait recevoir la commande et faire un petit ronflement qui t'indique la bonne marche de la procédure. A partir de ce moment, et tant que l'imprimante n'a pas été éteinte, tu peux lancer la commande "Imprimer" dans n'importe quel programme, sélectionner ta Laserjet 1018 et envoyer l'impression. Elle doit être reconnue par l'imprimante qui fera son petit boulot.


----------



## E&J (20 Septembre 2008)

J'ai réinstallé Gostscript conforme à mon système pour être sur.
Quand j'ouvre l'imprimante (la file d'attente, dans les informations, le gestionnaire me confirme que le pilote est HP Laserjet 1018 Foomatic/foo2zjs (recommended).
L'imprimante est branchée en USB.
lorsque je lance "load_LaserJet_firmware_v4.command "; s'affiche alors dans une fenêtre "terminal 80x24":
Last login: Fri Sep 19 21:26:33 on ttys000
iMac-de-Elise-Jo-l-BOURGES-CAVAILLES:~ joelbourges-cavailles$ /Applications/load_LaserJet_firmware_v4.command ; exit;

Printer Canon_MP610_series:
Not a qualifying HP LaserJet printer.

Printer HP_LaserJet_1018:
No printer queue found for HP LaserJet 1000.
No printer queue found for HP LaserJet 1005.
Cannot locate firmware file.
No printer queue found for HP LaserJet 1020.
logout

[Opération terminée]

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est là que l'imprimante devrait ronfler un peu pour "signaler" qu'elle est prête. Pourtant il ne se passe rien.
Et donc évidemment si je lance une impression, je vois le document dans la file d'attente puis il disparait sans que rien ne sorte de l'imprimante.


----------



## Gidéhef (20 Septembre 2008)

Oui. Il ne trouve pas la file d'attente de la 1018.
Voilà ce que j'obtiens chez moi :
Printer HP_LaserJet_1018:
No printer queue found for HP LaserJet 1000.
No printer queue found for HP LaserJet 1005.
Sending HP LaserJet 1018 firmware to  printer HP_LaserJet_1018 . . .
lp -d HP_LaserJet_1018 -oraw /usr/local/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1018.dl
l&#8217;identifiant de requête est HP_LaserJet_1018-1354 ( 1 fichier(s) )
No printer queue found for HP LaserJet 1020.

Ce qui signifie qu'il trouve une définition d'une imprimante que j'avais nommée HP_Laserjet_1018 pour laquelle il n'a pas trouvé de file d'attente pour les imprimantes HP LaserJet 1000, HP LaserJet 1005 ou HP LaserJet 1020, mais qu'il a trouvé une file d'attente avec, au bout, une imprimante qui dit s'appeler : HP LaserJet 1018, et il lui envoie sa petite chanson.

Donc, chez toi, il ne trouve pas l'imprimante.

Il faut que ton imprimante soit reliée à un port USB principal (pas à ceux d'un clavier), ou s'il est sur un hub USB externe, il faut que celui-ci soit alimenté.

Si tu regardes dans >Menu pomme >A propos de ce Mac, onglet "Plus d'info", puis ligne Matériel >USB,
est-ce que ton imprimante est répertoriée sur un des ports USB ?

Si oui, essaye de recommencer une nouvelle définition d'imprimante à laquelle tu peux donner un nom personnel : >Préférences Système >Imprimantes et Fax >onglet + >Par défaut : sélectionner HP Laserjet 1018 >attendre l'apparition du nom du pilote recommandé > Onglet Ajouter.


----------



## E&J (23 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai rien fait de ce que tu indique dans ton dernier message si ce n'est que (pour pouvoir imprimer depuis un autre PC en WIFI) je l'ai débranchée de l'imac pour la re brancher sur mon hub réseau Belkin. Et là cela fonctionne ?!?!?!?!?!?!
J'ai juste lancé "load_LaserJet_firmware_v4.command " même si l'imprimante n'avait pas été éteinte (d'ailleurs j'ai eu le même message que d'habitude).
Bref je n'ai plus de problème.
Encore merci pour tout le temps que tu as passé pour m'aider. Je découvre l'univers mac depuis deux semaines et j'ai encore du mal à me faire à cette simplicité et à me défaire de mes sales habitudes, et des fois il y a des problèmes sans solutions pour mes maigres connaissances du monde mac.


----------



## Gidéhef (23 Septembre 2008)

Tout est bien qui finit bien ! Surtout que là, nous sommes un peu en limite du système Mac qui ne reconnait pas, naturellement, le langage de cette imprimante.
Mais ça m'inquiète un peu pour le port USB de ton Imac.
A part ça, je te souhaite du plaisir avec le monde du Mac.


----------

